# introduction...



## Mommyoftwins

Hi im Jessi and i had my twin girls on June 7th and 8th.
Jasmine Nicole born june 7th 
Payson Beth born June 8th

im kinda scared of it here... ahahah.


----------



## annawrigley

hey! dont be scared :lol: we wont bite
welcome and congrats on your twins! must be really hard work! xxxx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

still though. scary thought. im a mommy.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hii welcome over, like Anna said we don't bite :haha: Aw twins! I have twin brothers. Yours have different birthdays that's so special :happydance: Did you birth naturally to them? xxx


----------



## Ablaski17

congratss!! you'll do great Iam sure! Post up some pics when you can!


----------



## BrEeZeY

congrats and welcome!! thats got to be exciting! i wouldnt mind havin twins lol i say that now but probably loads different once they are here! good luck! xx love to see pics!


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Congratulations.
Lovely names :) x


----------



## rwhite

Welcome :wave: Congrats on your little girls, how lovely :D xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: Hello! Congratulations on your twin girls! Love their names :) Very special that they have different birthdays too! You'll be fine :) I'm Laura, I'm 19 and I'm a mummy to a 10 month old girl called Robyn. 

xoxox


----------



## Mellie1988

Any pics yet Jessi? :D :flower: 

x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

the top 2 are payson beth and the bottom one is jasmine nicole :)


----------



## annawrigley

ahhh cute!


----------



## AyaChan

how adorable :D


----------



## aimee_1691

wow they look big for around the 6pound mark lol gorgeous tho , any of the two of them together, that would be sweet :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mommyoftwins said:


> View attachment 90968
> 
> 
> View attachment 90966
> 
> 
> View attachment 90967
> 
> 
> the top 2 are payson beth and the bottom one is jasmine nicole :)




Mommyoftwins said:


> View attachment 90936
> 
> 
> View attachment 90937
> 
> 
> View attachment 90935
> 
> 
> the top and the bottom one are payson beth, the middle one is jasmine nicole
> :happydance::hugs::cloud9:

did you forget which one is which? :haha::blush:


----------



## purpledaisy2

Haha, beginners mistake :rofl:


----------



## aimee_1691

caught out!!!


----------



## Youngling

Uh oh looks like some1s a fake
Caught out!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Youngling said:


> Uh oh looks like some1s a fake
> Caught out!!!!

your not allowed to call anyone a fake, if you think this report the post.
for all you know it could honestly be a mistake, not saying I believe that, I just want to give everyone benefit of the doubt.
we had peoples feelings hurt this way.:thumbup:


----------



## purpledaisy2

.......


----------



## Youngling

The OP has been reported in another thead


----------



## Marzipan_girl

It IS a tad obvious...but still I feel bad because she's been so nice and fun on BnB lol. So its a real shame if she's a fake because for a fake, she's so lovely! 
If that makes sense haha


----------



## Vickie

As I've already said in the other thread:



> How many times have we asked people to report posts if they feel something is off rather than calling troll on the forum?
> 
> All this does is create hurt feelings and impedes our jobs.
> 
> Please if you ever have concerns on a member report!

Why do people continue to make accusations rather than using the report post button :wacko:


----------

